# ubuntu 10.04 internet woes



## Psychosocial (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay I just installed 10.04. Let me tell you people that I am a Linux noob. I have had a bit of experience with previous distros but I am pretty much a newbie. So I setup 10.04 but I can't get my net to connect. It's working fine on Win7 (posting from it). It's a dsl connection. I use an ethernet wire to connect to the net.

I opened terminal and used the 'sudo pppoeconf' command and followed the instructions. This is how I used to get my net working on previous distros but it dosen't seem to work in 10.04. The terminal says that my connection is active but it isn't. The network manager icon isn't visible on the top panel.

I really want my net working. Any solutions ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 15, 2010)

System > Preferences > Network Connections. This is how i configure my network adapter in Ubuntu. FYI I am using the same distro as yours. I am not a network kinda guy but still i dont do anything apart from this to get it connect. Lets try that


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 15, 2010)

You followed the wiki? It solves all problems *wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 15, 2010)

@rajkumar_pb :- That's the first thing I tried .
@thewisecrab :- lemme check it out.

Btw installed wicd network manager. Did not help.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2010)

You can configure your CPE to Autodial(PPPoE) mode if it is a router that is.

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------

If you had configured ppoeconf before, then just Install pppoeconf from CD

Insert Ubuntu CD

sudo apt-cdrom add
sudo apt-get install pppoeconf


----------



## vignesh (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey,

Open a terminal and try "sudo dhclient eth0".


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 15, 2010)

@Liverpool_fan and vignesh :- Thanks will try it.

@Liverpool_fan :- Anyway to do the same from a USB stick ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2010)

Ubuntu -- Details of package pppoeconf in lucid

Try installing that package, either by Gdebi (double clicking it) or sudo dpkg -i <package /> in terminal. I think all its dependencies are met, you may manually download them in not the case (I mean download with working internet)
Alternatively you can mount your ISO file and add it as repository, just google ISO files as Ubuntu repository.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks lemme try


----------



## duh (Jul 16, 2010)

you have a separate ADSL PCI card? like old dishnet dsl? or the new sangoma adsl card? then only you need pppoe if you connect via ethernet? then like how vignesh said "sudo dhclient eth0" or "sudo dhclient3 eth0" or "pump" and also check before you type this? whether the CPE (your adsl device if external has dhcp on, if not then activate dhcp and then try this command), and if you are doing it via USB? then check this if its in the kernel, if no then make a custom kernel. "cat /boot/config-`uname -r` | grep -i CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m " or "cat /boot/config-`uname -r` | grep -i grep -i CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m" and check if its echoed out. if yes then?
"sudo modprobe usbnet && lsmod | grep -i usbnet"
make a backup of the /etc/network/interfaces with this command
"sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bak"
type this in your favourite editor "sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces"
allow-hotplug usb0

mapping hotplug
        script grep
        map usb0

iface usb0 inet static
       address 192.168.2.14
       netmask 255.255.255.0
       broadcast 192.168.2.255
       up iptables -I INPUT 1 -s 192.168.2.15 -j ACCEPT

and then type 
"sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
"sudo dhclient eth0"
"ping yahoo.com"
these codes and hints were copied from USB networking - maemo.org wiki
good luck happy Linux.
-paul


----------



## Ecko (Jul 24, 2010)

@Psychosocial I dont think 10.04 has any problem with network manager .
Since uve used pppoeconf due to that u wont be able to handle ur interface sing network manager anymore .
Do *sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces *and delete content of the file and save it*.
*Then restart the ubuntu and then from network manager on the right hand top u can easily manage things


----------

